# Adopted This boy is facing...



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS!!! Did you contact any local rescues?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> He is GORGEOUS!!! Did you contact any local rescues?


Not yet, just heard about him today..will send out a few e-mail's!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

*BUDDY - LOOK AT his EYES!!!!!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14901206

More About Buddy

Buddy is a male Golden Retriever-Australian Shepherd mix that is approximately 1-2 years old. He is a sweetheart, he knows how to sit and he loves people and loves to give kisses! He is looking for a new home and family! :-D My Contact InfoRoss County Humane Society 
Chillicothe, OH 
740-775-6808
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14901206


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is beautiful. What a shame. A dog like would be adopted so fast here!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a sweetheart, seen him today, we're working on getting him out of the shelter. He will probably go to my friends house, she is really filled up but how can you say no to those eyes...LOL

I think he will be safe by tomorrow, she is working with Cause for Paws in town and they are doing everything they can.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

fingers crossed that Cause for Paws can take him. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

Please let us know when he's out. He is just beautiful!!!

I love the name Buddy. His eyes are SOMETHING ELSE!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Claudia
> 
> Please let us know when he's out. He is just beautiful!!!
> 
> I love the name Buddy. His eyes are SOMETHING ELSE!!!


Sure will Karen!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope it is all good news for you and Buddy!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for helping him Claudia. He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Any news on this guy?
fingers crossed and prayers said for him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's been adopted,,woohoo!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!
that is so wonderful. Thanks for helping him.


----------

